# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  شرح بالصور تحويل برامج الى برامج بورتابل (محمولة)  بالوينرار

## abde rahim

بسم  الله اقدم لكم شرح تحويل برامج الى نسخة محمولة بالبرنامج الرائع  الوينرار تابعو الشرح بالصور (ملاحظة البرامج التي تكون ملفاتها 
 متشعبة  مثلا افاست   والفوطو شوب فهي تحتاج الى برامج اخرى) 
ساقوم ان شاء الله بالشرح على الوينرار نفسه  
الصورة الاولى ركزو وان شاء الله  ستفهمون   
الصورة الثانية ركزو   
الصورة الثالثة   
الصورة الرابعة تابعو  
الصورة الخامسة  
الصورة السادسة  
اتمنى ان ينال الشرح رضاكم 
تحياتي.عبد الرحيم   
لتحميل برنامج وينرار نسخة بورتابل مفعلة اخر اصدار
ومن تعريبي اضغط على هدا الرابط 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد الرحيم

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي عبد الرحيم

----------


## عمر19

بارك الله فـــــيــــــــــــــــــك

----------


## رفعت احمد rr

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## mmduh

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

